
180 Days of Change – Our Commitment to Drivers – Uber - dhruvarora013
https://www.uber.com/info/180-days/
======
sctb
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14596529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14596529)

------
ubertossaway1
I don't want tipping to be a thing. I'm also hoping that it doesn't impact how
the driver will rate me after-the-fact (I'm assuming it won't. I don't know
how that system works. It's unclear to me, and the landing page + click-
through page doesn't seem to identify that well enough for me.)

I use Uber to commute in Seattle (often both ways) and have encountered repeat
drivers. Will they give me a lower score now that they realize I'm not tipping
them?

Not tipping is what made Uber more simple and required less effort on my part.
Tipping a taxi driver was annoying and this will be annoying too.

I was also wary of using food delivery app services for the longest time
because of the tipping. I am glad that I can just do a $5 tip (or whatever) +
built delivery fee IN THE CHECKOUT process and not worry about it AFTER they
have showed up at my doorstep with the delivery.

TLDR: I don't want to tip because it requires more effort and consideration
from me as a rider after the fact. I will not tip like this.

As an aside, I've tipped an Uber driver ONCE before because it was a distant
airport ride and he helped with the very heavy luggage my girlfriend and I
had. I gave him cash.

Edit: For whatever it's worth, I tip waiters and stylists very well. I don't
have anything against tipping itself, just this kind of implementation into an
app service where it didn't have tipping before.

~~~
gdulli
I actively avoid any situations that require tipping, outside of restaurants
where it's too inseparable from the experience. Tipping waiters is unavoidable
but I'm not going to put up with any new scenarios where a business gets away
with paying a worker unreasonably low pay and the gap is passed on to the
customers.

~~~
ubertossaway1
> business gets away with paying a worker unreasonably low pay and the gap is
> passed on to the customers.

Yup that's exactly what this is. It's upsetting. :(

------
joekrill
Really not looking forward to this change in tipping. One thing I really love
about services like this is that I don't have to worry about dealing with
tips.

They already have ratings, why not just adjust pay based on driver ratings?
That seems much more "fare" to me (ba-dum-ching).

Also, are drivers now going to be able to rate me based on my tip?

------
ejlangev
It's a shame it took 6 months of terrible PR for them to make these changes
which actually do sound like they will be good for drivers. Can't help feeling
like it would have taken relatively minimal effort to do these things in the
past. Drivers have been complaining about lack of tipping for a while now.
Seems to come from a place of wanting good PR rather than caring at all about
drivers. Will see what the rest of the 180 days bring, maybe they are turning
over a new leaf. I wouldn't bet on it though.

------
ojm
Guess they realised they will need meat based drivers a bit longer now that
their autonomous division is in strife.

------
eljimmy
I really hope they have a strategy for dealing with drivers rating their
riders poorly based on tips. Maybe aggregate all the rider tips into one and
delay how soon they can view that amount? I really don't want to be given
1-star ratings just because I didn't tip the driver.

------
troydavis
From the post:

> Tipping is coming

> Great service deserves to be rewarded. Tipping is now available in Seattle,
> Minneapolis and Houston. We’ll be adding more cities over the next few
> weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July
> 2017.

------
malandrew
I don't see why this is a dupe. There is way more in this blog post than in
the article that was linked to in the other story.

------
smpetrey
I guess the painful hemorrhaging of countless Uber drivers and customers has
yielded some results!

------
chipgap98
These all seem like no brainer features. I wonder why its taken them so long
to implement them

------
_1
Finally, I hang the prospect of a tip over these pblebs' heads.

------
BronSteeDiam
Uber is finally bowing to irrational pressure from drivers, the media, and the
paper belt. The customer is now just another 'stakeholder'.

Goodbye Travis, you fought a good fight.

